# Albino kit



## HayleyD (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi,

One of the new kits is Albino (they are 12 days old). Is is true that they are blind? Has anyone got an albino rabbit?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive had more than one. Their eyesight doesnt appear to be as good, but they arent completely blind.

Many people dislike REW's


----------



## HayleyD (Aug 18, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Ive had more than one. Their eyesight doesnt appear to be as good, but they arent completely blind.
> 
> Many people dislike REW's


I must admit that I am not as keen on them, they scare me slightly!!! My boyfriend reckons that one will be hard to re-home  the poor little thing


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I love REWs. They are adorable.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

HayleyD said:


> I must admit that I am not as keen on them, they scare me slightly!!! My boyfriend reckons that one will be hard to re-home  the poor little thing


They can be. I had the odd one or two, and ended up keeping them.

I used to breed BEW's.


----------



## HayleyD (Aug 18, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> They can be. I had the odd one or two, and ended up keeping them.
> 
> I used to breed BEW's.


Neither mum or dad are albino so I was quite shocked when I saw that the kit was


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

HayleyD said:


> Neither mum or dad are albino so I was quite shocked when I saw that the kit was


It's a recessive gene, and can be carried by any colour. Both mum & dad must carry it to have produced one.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

They must have been carriers of albino.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I love REWs. They are adorable.


My first rats, and my first guinea pigs were REW's. I got them as no one else wanted them. I adored each and every one. Im like you, i think they are lovely.


----------



## HayleyD (Aug 18, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> It's a recessive gene, and can be carried by any colour. Both mum & dad must carry it to have produced one.


I didn't realise that. Would you say that they were ok to breed again?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

No reason why not - it's not a genetic defect, just another rabbit colour. There are plenty of red-eyed white rabbits out there, some breeds are based solely on this colour: New Zealand White, Blanc de Bouscat, and others. Most Polish rabbits are red-eyed white. It's also a popular colour in Angoras, Netherland Dwarfs, Satins and Rex. Lots of people love white rabbits.


----------



## HayleyD (Aug 18, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> No reason why not - it's not a genetic defect, just another rabbit colour. There are plenty of red-eyed white rabbits out there, some breeds are based solely on this colour: New Zealand White, Blanc de Bouscat, and others. Most Polish rabbits are red-eyed white. It's also a popular colour in Angoras, Netherland Dwarfs, Satins and Rex. Lots of people love white rabbits.


Thanks. Mum was pure white when we got her but is now seal point, but hasn't got red eyes. Think it just came as a bit of a shock at first as I wasn't expecting it!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Do you know the genetic history of your buns?


----------



## HayleyD (Aug 18, 2009)

crofty said:


> Do you know the genetic history of your buns?


No, they were from pet shops/ garden centre. The kits were unexpected and I very much doubt I'd breed again for the simple reason of not know the last 4 generations of my rabbits.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

what other types of colours have u got ?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive always been a little freaked out by albino rats and toads but not by bunnies there just toooo cute!!!


----------



## HayleyD (Aug 18, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> what other types of colours have u got ?


My does are blue and seal point. My buck is sooty fawn.

The first litter are black, black and white, blue and sooty fawn.
The second litter are albino and grey (it seems at the moment).


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I always avoided red eyes buns as they scared me slightly but when my male bun died the rescue centre only had an albino who was male so I brought Sugar home and I've loved him dearly ever since. I like his eyes because they are deep and you can see into them so it makes me feel like I can see what he's thinking.

He has gone blind in one eye and the same will happen to his other eye so I do think this is a problem with albinos. He is happy though and still hops about as though he can see. He just uses his whiskers and hearing to get by.


----------



## kam200 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi, I'm just about to adopt a REW mini lop and while I've always said that red eyes on a bunny are quite scary, but when I seen him I thought he was lovely.

He was the smallest of his litter but has such a cheeky little personality that it's hard not to be won over by him!

Hope you find a lovely home for him, I'm sure someone will fall in love with him!

Kayleigh


----------

